# Dogs



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres our Red Nose Pit ( **** ). Hes my buddy. Best dog i ever had.









Heres our Boston terrier ( Gizmo ). This little dude snores like a freight train. Check out the vid.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha that sounds like our Ms Puggy.
She's a tiny pug and she has sleep apnea!

We also have 2 chihuahua, tito and spud a poodle named chloe and toby who is a terrier.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah hes got sleep apnea too.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

poor ms puggy has stopped breathing several times at night 
she's also had attacks during the night where we have to take her in the bathroom and get some steam going. she's fine after 10 minutes or so.


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not going to even bother posting pics, I'm sure Sis will tear this thread up when she gets back on here. We do got two dogs, one yellow mutt with one blue eye and one brown eye, and one little black and white beagle that lives soley to drive me crazy.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

yes here are my babies! they are both mommy's boys! they play very well together.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

muddin_lil_sis said:


> yes here are my babies! they are both mommy's boys! they play very well together.


Two little buddies! Aww


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

camo typically hides the big bones from bubba. then he forgets where he hid them. we find bones hidden randomly all over the house. its kinda a fun game lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cute dogs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!! Thats hilarious!

Here's Sandy. She stayed w/ my parents when I moved to Alabama. Since she has the big backyard and all there. This apartment would never hold her!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Those bigger dogs can wack you good with their wagging tail!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

We've got one little mutt rat dog (as I call it). It's name is Midnight because it'll wake you up at midnight barking at ..... well ... I don't know what the stupid dog is barking at. It just barks. We had a poodle that I swear that dog was the devil himself. :saevil:It was a one eared freak that was bipolar . It lost it's ear as a pup in a fight with the lawn mower. Crazy dog chased and barked at it every time you mowed the grass and finally one day he caught it. :chainsaw: That was a fun day. But the freak lived never to be the same again. One minute it would be happy and playing then the next minute the devil would appear. Snarling and growling like it was going to take a chunk out of you. Well, about a month ago it finally caught a car and I had the pleasure of putting that one eared freak devil dog out of my misery. :AR15firing:The only reason it was allowed to exist at my house so long was because the wife and kids loved it so much. Good thing for that dog I love them. 

Midnights pretty cool thought(besides the wakeup calls) . We have allot of fun with her.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha that reminds me of a guy i know that named his dong Homicide. I asked why he named it Homicide and his reply was "Thats what it's gonna be one of these days when that dog catches one of those cars he's always chasing.....A Homicide!!" LMAO


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

hahahahahahaha What really pissed me off about the devil dog was the amount of money I had to shell out to the vet to save the demon from hells life after the lawnmower got through with him.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Please tell me you have pics of this dog :fingersx:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry , dude, the ones I do have are not on a disk and was take with one of those throw away cameras.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's my first two little buddies 
Tito and Spud


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

My mastiff Cooter.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he's as tall as the stove sittin down!
I bet he can make some massive piles!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you just thought that was mud hittin you in the back when you rode through the yard...


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

He was only 18 months in that pic. Much bigger now. About 200 pounds. And yes the piles can get about the size of a small dog!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

lol well he is more vicious then any dog i have ever met, and has teeth like razors


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm more scared of snakes than i am gangsters with guns or mexicans with knives or little kids with slingshots


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Debo Brute said:


> He was only 18 months in that pic. Much bigger now. About 200 pounds. And yes the piles can get about the size of a small dog!


i bet. 
the ones from my chihuahuas look like little skinny black fingers.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Old dog, best hunter and pet we have had (RIP 2006)









http://ds9xra.bay.livefilestore.com...dhg-AHF2g2CrJJOJIDKisWyvzDrOirLQ/P9040026.JPG 
New dog (Bassett), gave her 2 years but but she didn't hunt so gave her away on Sunday.


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha mud in the backyard lmao
that aint funny to have it happen to you believe me =/


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> New dog (Bassett), gave her 2 years but but she didn't hunt so gave her away on Sunday.


 she is beautiful! i woulda loved to have her!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is our heeler Sissy, she passed away before Christmas at 7 years old and was a real loss to our family. Truly an excellent dog, she will be very hard to replace.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

them'r supposed to be good dogs. always wanted to one! hate to hear about the loss.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what happened to her? 7 years for that size dog is a short time.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Not sure on the details with his healer but I know it happened just all of a sudden.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Not real sure, she was perfectly fine one day I got up for work the next and noticed she didn't eat all of her food from the night before 'odd' but she seemed okay. I got a call from my wife that morning at work she had seen her throw up and noticed the food also, so she was going to load her and head to the vet. She didn't live long enough to make it. Almost as if she got into a poison?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

got beef with neighbors?


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Here my dog duke and a few birds i killed. A few picks of his litter too.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Spencer (American Staffardshire Terrier) and Lady Bird (Yellow Lab)
Here's spencer age 3 and lady bird 3 months old

























We have a farm in Kansas and we hunt there every year. It was Lady birds first trip. Here is in action going after some Ducks 6 months old!

















Proud daddy (me) and Lady Bird with her first retrieve. So proud.








I have no more up to date pics of lady on this computer. But she's around 80lbs now and 10 months old. 
Spencer is just a big teddy bear. I love my dogs as you can tell.


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

My mom breeds registered Am Staffs. They're great dogs! We have so many dogs. My dad has a fat dachshund and my sis has an English Bulldog. 

Me & Brandon have 2 dachshunds Gunner and Binelli









And here's my mom's Am Staff she's gonna start showin... I don't think he'll make it though he has no common sense and he's lazy! His name is Colt.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Our Silver Lab - Belle - she looks dark like a chocolate in this pic but she's real light colored with silver tint - we flew her in from Arkansas for my sons Christmas present 2 christmas' ago. She's a year and 5 mos old.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*New addition*










 










 










Be coming home in 5 weeks!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

good looking pups KMKjr.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Owner field trial them and apparently the mother has won a few.

Wife & kids wants cute and I want a hunter, so I'll update when we can hunt bunnies, next fall, after deer season, on how shes does.

Last one cost me over $500.00 and buddy lied to me......no way that dog came from hunting stock. If he didn't live so far away, I'd drive it to his house and leave it there.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I wish we could deer hunt with dogs, although some do it's illegal in Texas.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> I wish we could deer hunt with dogs, although some do it's illegal in Texas.


I'm huntin' bunnies, not deer. 

Illegal to even have our dogs in the woods during deer season.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

10-4 us too, I must of mis-read your first post.

"so I'll update next fall after deer season on how shes does."


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> 10-4 us too, I must of mis-read your first post.
> 
> "so I'll update next fall after deer season on how shes does."


Yep, I see that now. My bad!!

*When we can hunt the bunnies, after the deer season.*

We'll run her this summer, at about 3-4 months with my brothers and ol' mans hounds, as long as it's not too hot.

We trapped & transplanted some rabbits to an large island off my ol' man's place and just drop them off during the summer and go fishing while they run. As long as no tree huggers think they're trapped or somehow lost on an island 1/2 km out in the middle of a lake (trust me......it happened), they go til thier tired and we have a house, food and water for them at the pick up point.

Great place to take a lawnchair (and beers!!), the kids and people who don't understand how rabbit hunting works and watch the bunnies run by and the dogs barking thier fool heads off.


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

We raise Yorkie Terriers they pay for most of my mods.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

i got him a new toy this past christmas. it didnt last but about 30 min lol threw all the cotton away and gave him the rest.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*The new addition*


----------

